# novatec hub good quality? 4 $60-90



## samh (May 5, 2004)

These are made in Taiwan, will bearings last as long as say, Shimano 105 hubs?


----------



## Tunnelrat81 (Mar 18, 2007)

Novatec makes hubs that are rebranded (afaik) by many companies, and they are fairly ordinary cartridge bearing hubs. Like most cartridge bearing hubs, the "quality" is in the simple spec's : Flange strength, weight, flange geometry etc.... Assuming the flanges are strong enough (I haven't heard any accounts of them breaking myself), the weights are what you're looking for, and you like the flange geometry, the most important thing is the quality of the bearings that you put in them. I've ordered (and built) multiple novatec hubs and they seem to be very decent. I have been ordering mine from BDop Cycling Co and I think at least that the hubs they carry have japanese bearings that are supposed to be pretty good. When the bearings eventually wear out or corrode, you have to replace the cartridges. Otherwise regular service is less important than it is with shimano hubs. If you're looking for a fairly solid, very affordable hub that's lighter weight than shimano 105, they would be a good option. Also, they are available in more drilling options than shimano, so for a set of light weight racing wheels with 24-28 spokes, novatec might be your only option.

Shimano hubs on the other hand are cup and cone hubs, not cartridge. They [can] last forever, assuming they get somewhat regularly serviced. They will also be significantly heavier than the novatecs. If adjusted properly (they won't likely be adjusted right from the factory) they can spin every bit as smooth as the novatecs, possibly smoother. They are a very good quality hub, but they again are very basic looking hubs that emphasize strength and durability over looks and weight. If you're looking to build a lighter weight wheelset, these would be a poor choice. If, however, you are looking for a 32 or 36 hole commute bike or loaded touring bike, the shimano hubset would be the obvious better choice.

-Jeremy


----------



## 92gli (Aug 27, 2009)

Novatec Ratchet Ring Failure--Hub Salvageable?- Mtbr.com

If this can happen, it's worth spending a few bucks more for a dt350 or something.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

samh said:


> These are made in Taiwan,


Hubs are extremely simple mechanically. Get something which suits your aesthetic preferences and you'll be fine.



> will bearings last as long as say, Shimano 105 hubs?


No.

Cup-and-cone bearings last almost indefinitely when you keep them lubricated (which requires disassembly unless you have a grease port like Campagnolo uses on Record level hubs) and properly adjusted. 3000 miles may be a good number (yeah, that's like every 4-6 months).

Cartridge bearings usually can't heave wear adjusted out, and seals (which must be removed using tools like dental picks) make most too difficult to lubricate.


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Drew Eckhardt said:


> Hubs are extremely simple mechanically. Get something which suits your aesthetic preferences and you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


True. But, OP, keep in mind that replacing cartridge bearings costs next to nothing and is easy (with most hubs) so you can decide for yourself if this actually matters or not.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

samh said:


> These are made in Taiwan, will bearings last as long as say, Shimano 105 hubs?


Yes. Shimano bearing longevity is totally dependent on the quality of service and precision of adjustment. Wear out the cones and balls of Shimano, you can replace them. Wear out the cups and the hubs are junk as the cups are not replaceable.

With Novatec and the many other Taiwan makes of similar hubs, wear a bearing out and you can replace it in 5 minutes with a $5 cartridge bearing unit. The cartridge bearings are easily serviced when the seals are flipped out and flushed with something like WD-40 and compressed air.

novatec hub good quality? Of course they are, especially relative to their cost. They, and the other Taiwan hub producers make hubs for many of the well-known brand-name wheelset makers. You might have been riding those hubs for years (re-branded with a nice N.American wheel or bike company name) and you didn't know it. They must have produced a bazillion sets of those hubs. They can be serviced (lube the ratchety bits) in two minutes and all the bearing units (usually 4) replaced in ten minutes, using no special tools.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Bitex are good too, IMO.


----------



## samh (May 5, 2004)

*novatec bdop*



Tunnelrat81 said:


> Novatec makes hubs that are rebranded (afaik) by many companies, and they are fairly ordinary cartridge bearing hubs. Like most cartridge bearing hubs, the "quality" is in the simple spec's : Flange strength, weight, flange geometry etc.... Assuming the flanges are strong enough (I haven't heard any accounts of them breaking myself), the weights are what you're looking for, and you like the flange geometry, the most important thing is the quality of the bearings that you put in them. "1)bdopcycling sells Novatec hub for $~60. Is this a good price? Where can I buy it cheaper? 2)There is no Alchemy Orc chinese copies? with improved flange spacing?


----------



## Tunnelrat81 (Mar 18, 2007)

92gli said:


> Novatec Ratchet Ring Failure--Hub Salvageable?- Mtbr.com
> 
> If this can happen, it's worth spending a few bucks more for a dt350 or something.


A simple google search shows that hub failure also occurs with DT Swiss hubs on occasion, so that's not a fair argument.

-Jeremy


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

Tunnelrat81 said:


> A simple google search shows that hub failure also occurs with DT Swiss hubs on occasion, so that's not a fair argument.


I had a high-$$ DT 240 crack its hub shell so NO hub is immune to failure.


----------



## deviousalex (Aug 18, 2010)

I've had 3 Novatec hubs.

A291SB (Front) - Road for about 3k miles. Hub flange randomly failed and almost killed me while rubbing some carbon fiber out of my fork because my 20 spoke wheel became extremely untrue after the flange failed.

F482SB (Rear) - Had to replace bearings after a few k miles of use. I still can still feel some grit when spinning the wheel although the new bearings each spin fine when riding. I think it's something to do with seals deforming. Maybe too much load when tightening it? Who knows.

A141SB (Front) - A bit beefier and heaver than the A291SB. Bearings became gritty after about 300-400 miles of use. I pressed in some real Japanese EZO bearings as a replacement.


----------



## hernluis (May 1, 2014)

ive been wondering how easily the bitex or novatec hub are to service or adjust bearings if this is even possible? would I need special tools? I love the shimano cup and cone is super easy, no real special tools, and I can use what ever grease I want. ive tried searching service and maintenance for these hubs but no real information.


----------



## Mike T. (Feb 3, 2004)

hernluis said:


> ive been wondering how easily the bitex or novatec hub are to service or adjust bearings if this is even possible? would I need special tools? I love the shimano cup and cone is super easy, no real special tools, and I can use what ever grease I want. ive tried searching service and maintenance for these hubs but no real information.


Did you see one of my earlier posts in this thread? It says the hubs (or all the Asian makes I've worked on) are easily serviceable - in a few minutes with no "special" tools (normal workshop tools needed only). I can't speak for *all* Asian hubs but the makes I've seen all use the same type of internals. If you want a Word document I wrote on how to strip, service and rebuild them, PM me a workable e-mail address and I'll send the file and some pics.

The ones I've worked on, the bearings can't be adjusted; nor do they need to be.

Heck, maybe I'll post the info in the forum Wheels stickie. Or even post it on my website.


----------



## katrinayoeleo (Feb 5, 2015)

Generally speaking, the Novatec hubs are good enough on its price level. The Novatec 271/372 (Front: 107g, Rear: 277g) are a little heavy but good for training. We sold many wheels with those hubs. But now the Novatec 291/482 hubs (Front: 76g, Rear:245g) are much more popular, for it`s lighter weight and smoother performance. There are also a lighter version of Novatec 291/482 hubs which is called Novatec 291-sl/482-sl hubs(Front: 60g, Rear:228g), they are with EZO bearings made in Japan. 
As for the bearings worn out issue, i think it depends on the riders riding habit and maintenance that did etc.


----------

